# An Apple a day...



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2015)

I went to my brother's house today and he cut down an old dead apple tree for me. Took some moisture readings on each cut, ranges from 10% to 50%, then sealed em with anchor seal.
Not sure what to cut em as yet.

.




Found some crazy spalt rot in one log...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2015)

I gotta figure out where to keep em too....


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2015)

Pretty sure I read somewhere that spalted apple can only be successfully stored in NC. Southeastern NC to be exact, if you know anyone in that area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 30, 2015)

It'll be interesting to hear what you do and how it turns out. We have an old yellow delicious apple tree that has a burl on it. I love the apples but sort of wonder what that burl might look like. Hell, the tree will probably outlive me.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

You could store some at my place if you need to, promise I won't touch them, not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 4, 2015)

SENC said:


> Pretty sure I read somewhere that spalted apple can only be successfully stored in NC. Southeastern NC to be exact, if you know anyone in that area.


True, but the safest transition to avoid near complete loss is to season in the south central Piedmont, Charlotte for example. I know people here with room for that apple.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 4, 2015)

It's about to hit dry season here in central Montana. No relative humidity makes for fast drying.  Who needs a kiln. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2015)

I found a nice spot to start dying my wood. Out back behind my shed. Sun hits it for about an hour then it's all shade. I stacked em all on a pallet and covered em with a huge tarp I had laying around. I gotta add the choke cherry I just got to the pile. 
Fruity licious!!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> Pretty sure I read somewhere that spalted apple can only be successfully stored in NC. Southeastern NC to be exact, if you know anyone in that area.


I think you read that wrong. It was NE. not NC. North East Nebraska to be exact. 
Great Haul there Marc! Will be waiting to see what you make with it. 
I was talking to a lady the other day that wants me to take down 2 apricot trees, an apple tree and 4 black walnut trees. They are in there mid 80's and don't want to have to pick up the fruit off the ground any more. The best part is the ladies father had taught her how to grow a walnut tree for maximum board feet and the walnut trees have lots of lumps (Not burls, just lumps) so I am thinking the grain pattern is going to be wild.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2015)

Boy, there sure are a lot of grifters around here these days.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jun 5, 2015)

I had to look up grifter, where else on the web can you learn like that without being inundated by English majors.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2015)

Word Barter

Reactions: Like 1


----------

